# New Ad Campaign



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your cat likes beer my cat likes gatorade (boxes) hehe


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

hahaha - cool...
Moby has a sleeping box in the kitchen that my car springs came in. He likes it so much I didn't want to take it away.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hehe, nice

when i put my xmas tree up the cats were in its box quick as lightning, they loved it.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

kitkat said:


> Your cat likes beer my cat likes gatorade (boxes) hehe


She'd probably like Gatorade boxes too... but unfortunately I drink more beer than Gatorade :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Boxes make great toys!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cute pictures!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

lol! Very cute! My cat likes to sleep in yogurt boxes...does that count?!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sure! She's health conscious!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Very good picture!
Another thing that makes a good toy is a paper grocery sack! I went to the store yesturday and when I was done I had a cat in every sack! It was hillarious. I left the sacks on the floor all night.


----------

